
Slack drops 10% after its revenue growth guidance fails to impress - carlineng
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/04/slack-drops-10-after-its-revenue-growth-guidance-fail-to-impress/
======
carlineng
> ... investors had expected the firm to more aggressively beat expectations

I know this is the norm nowadays with companies sandbagging guidance, but the
above statement is still absurd.

